# Anyone help me find this Piano Classical Instrumental Song ?



## magneto30 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm searching 3 months now constantly this song which i love. I tried all sites like midomi, shazam 
listened to all collections on youtube, downloaded all hammers discography and i cannot find it.
Please someone help me..


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It might not be a known classical work but an original composition for a show such as this. Good magician!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

magneto30 said:


> I'm searching 3 months now constantly this song which i love. I tried all sites like midomi, shazam
> listened to all collections on youtube, downloaded all hammers discography and i cannot find it.
> Please someone help me..


You could email America's Got Talent and ask them direct. It is probably published in a music Library.


----------



## magneto30 (Apr 15, 2018)

janxharris said:


> You could email America's Got Talent and ask them direct. It is probably published in a music Library.


Others people tried communicate with Got talent i've seen in comments 7 months ago a guy saying "i sended them 2 message and they no respond", so its pointless..


----------

